

Consumer broadband IPv6 routers - bensummers
http://revk.www.me.uk/2011/01/consumer-broadband-ipv6-routers.html

======
pschlump
I live in an area in the USA where Verizon has been testing IP6 for months. My
solution for a business that I support is converting all the routers over to
DD-WRT. So far it has handled all of it with amazing grace. Am I missing
something?

~~~
bensummers
I'm not sure that your average consumer is going to want to reflash a router
with DD-WRT. They just want something they plug in and it just works.

